# Theft/loss of gear in NYC on Monday 12 May 2014



## drolo61 (May 15, 2014)

Guy and girls - I am in trouble
While departing from NYC this Monday to go the airport and back home to Germany, my camera bag "disappeared" someweher betwen the supposedly secure holding space at the Ink48 and my arrival at Newark airport. I spare you the details (stupidity on my behalf cannot be fully excluded), but would like to know where you would search for "resurfacing" gear.
Would B&H purchase "off the street"? Craiglist? Any other suggestions? Will come back with serial numbers.
We are talking 5D3, 24-70 2,8 II, 135/2,0, 600 Speedlie (yes - this one hurts seriously)
Thanks for any help I can get
Cheers
Olaf


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 15, 2014)

Sorry for your loss…

Was your gear insured?


----------



## Vikmnilu (May 15, 2014)

Hello, 

well, I am really sorry for you, if you don't find your camera (may be a bit hard considering that you are in Germany), I hope your gear was insured...

I guess you know stolen camera finder? http://www.stolencamerafinder.com/

Just in case, it was a good idea and you might have a possibility there if photos taken with your camera are posted to Filckr or somewhere else. Just try from time to time, dont give up because there are cases of guys who found their cameras after some time.

Well, all the best! Good luck!

Victor


----------



## LarryC (May 15, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I don't know how things work in Germany, but in the US home owners and renter's insurance policies usually cover, at least partially, loss of personal property while traveling, unless the owner is a professional photographer on business.


----------



## sanj (May 16, 2014)

Hope you find your gear. Sometimes it is not stolen, just misplaced. I suspect it was not insured. Did you buy it using a credit card? Sometimes card purchases are insured by the card. Amex had/has this feature I believe.


----------



## scottkinfw (May 16, 2014)

Ouch, sorry for your loss. Not all Americans are thieves.
sek


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2014)

Report the serial numbers to the police in NY, and NJ at the minimum. Pawn shops, or camera shops that buy used gear must hold it and check with the police database before they can resell it, so only really dumb thieves would sell it that way. 

There are numerous web sites for registering serial numbers of stolen gear. You can also look for images that were taken using your camera and posted on the web, there are web crawlers collecting exif information from posed photos. 

Unfortunately, stolen gear can be shipped anywhere, and sold on places like Craigslist or ebay, and its never usually discovered.

Canon rumors is not a site to post stolen equipment, they do not have a listing or database, but there are lots of sites that can help.

Try searching for something like "Find Stolen Camera"

Getting a serial number for your lenses can be difficult, unless you have written them down.


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 16, 2014)

That s*cks :-[, hope you still have the pictures assuming you went to the US on a holiday?


----------



## drolo61 (May 16, 2014)

To all of you people - thanks for the hhelpful hints and your "condolences"

Can I report a loss/theft to NYPD while no longer in the States (and how would I do that)
Can and will provide serial numbers of most pieces.

Thanks for "Find stolen camera" tip.

I do not believe that "all Americans are thieves" ;-)
Actually, being the first time in NYC I felt very welcome and "surprisingly safe".

I will return - maybe for an intense day at B&H ;-)

All the best
Olaf


----------



## degies (May 16, 2014)

That must be painfull. When I travel I know my travel insurance cover some of it.

I recently invested in Tile. for this very purpose.(http://www.thetileapp.com) For now I just have an old iphone hidden in my bag so I can trace that. I have not found a better solution just yet.


----------



## drolo61 (May 16, 2014)

@degies Thanks for the tip sigened up for the 3+1


----------



## drolo61 (May 16, 2014)

one more thing - just checked the EXIF of one of the last pictures I hae - it does not contain the serial number.
Just to learn for the new cam to come in - is that a feature I need to actively enable? I do not recall that I turned it of, but you never know...


----------



## SwampYankee (May 16, 2014)

I have sold gear to B&H and if I recall correctly they took a copy of my drivers license. I suspect the transaction was recorded also. They probably ran the serial number but as you had not reported it they would not have any reason not to continue the transaction. I suspect Adorama is the same. I'd actually get in touch with them. They do not want to be know for selling stolen gear


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 16, 2014)

drolo61 said:


> one more thing - just checked the EXIF of one of the last pictures I hae - it does not contain the serial number.
> Just to learn for the new cam to come in - is that a feature I need to actively enable? I do not recall that I turned it of, but you never know...



Check the exif data of a raw file in DPP, it contains the camera body number.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2014)

drolo61 said:


> one more thing - just checked the EXIF of one of the last pictures I hae - it does not contain the serial number.
> Just to learn for the new cam to come in - is that a feature I need to actively enable? I do not recall that I turned it of, but you never know...


 
The serial is in EXIF for the body unless you stripped it, or used software that removed it. Lens serial numbers are not in Exif, so they will be hard to get. They are normally recorded on the bill of sale, and the seller should have them.

Try the free Opanda EXIF Viewer, its very good for showing all exif information. 

You do not need raw, in fact, Opanda only works with jpegs.


----------



## jdramirez (May 27, 2014)

scottkinfw said:


> Ouch, sorry for your loss. Not all Americans are thieves.
> sek



Though most of the thieves are on wall street... So...


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear that as well call the airport chances are the place got cameras so they could give you information. Good luck on that man.


----------



## drolo61 (Jun 2, 2014)

Luck is with the simple minded...
My bag had never left the hotel locker room in the first place...
When I called from the airport I did use the Britsh English "Rucksack" instead of "backpack". And so they could not find it...After I sent a photo off ebay of a similar bag, they just picked it up...
It is currently in transit with FedEx and I am so curious to see if everthing has arrived ok
Will let you know


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi drolo. 
That is such good news! I hope everything survives FedEx handling ok, it would be a shame to be reunited with broken kit! As I opened this thread I said to the misses I hope he's found his gear and lo and behold you almost have it back. 

Rucksack, backpack, two nations divided by a common language! ;D

Cheers Graham.



drolo61 said:


> Luck is with the simple minded...
> My bag had never left the hotel locker room in the first place...
> When I called from the airport I did use the Britsh English "Rucksack" instead of "backpack". And so they could not find it...After I sent a photo off ebay of a similar bag, they just picked it up...
> It is currently in transit with FedEx and I am so curious to see if everthing has arrived ok
> Will let you know


----------



## AshtonNekolah (Jun 14, 2014)

Perfect news man. im happy to hear that!!!


----------



## sanj (Jun 14, 2014)

sanj said:


> Hope you find your gear. Sometimes it is not stolen, just misplaced. I suspect it was not insured. Did you buy it using a credit card? Sometimes card purchases are insured by the card. Amex had/has this feature I believe.



See…


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi drolo. 
Did you get your gear yet? Is it ok? All there? Stuck with customs? Drugs dog busted it? ( Just realised what I wrote and it is not what I meant, I meant busted as in broke! ;D) 

Enquiring minds need to know! 

Cheers Graham.



drolo61 said:


> Luck is with the simple minded...
> My bag had never left the hotel locker room in the first place...
> When I called from the airport I did use the Britsh English "Rucksack" instead of "backpack". And so they could not find it...After I sent a photo off ebay of a similar bag, they just picked it up...
> It is currently in transit with FedEx and I am so curious to see if everthing has arrived ok
> Will let you know


----------



## drolo61 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Graham,

gear returned last Tuesday: safely, untouched (?) but definitely in full working condition.
It was "forgotten" in the hotel locker room and they could not identify the bag by my verbal description while I had them on the phone still at Newark waiting for my plane.
A photo of an identical bag helped them identify it, shipping with FedEx went smoothly and the hotel took the financial impact.
Lesson learned is to always double-ckeck what returns from a hotel locker room and - when in doubt - rather carry the beast even in hot and humid conditions.
The incident has one lucky ending: Already mindsetted to fully replace the content at about 7500€, the "exchange fee" transforming 70-200 4 IS to 2,8 II was very easily digested. This is now my latest toy, and its added value (pardon me: weight) shall remind me to safeguard it at all times ;-))

Thanks for asking and kind regards
Olaf


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi Olaf. 
Glad it all ended well, and the 70-200 f2.8 II is truly awesome. 

Cheers Graham.


----------

